# Have to rehome Russel



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

My mother and I got into a huge argument yesterday and to sum it up I'm probably moving to live with my father or grandmother. My father has a cat that was basically born to kill birds and if I moved in he'd have two more cats and a pit mix. Although Russel gets along with the dog I really don't want to risk it with the cats. My grandmother hates birds so it wouldn't work there either.

So if you're in the Pittsburgh, Pa area and looking for a new pet pigeon let me know and I'll send you an adoption application in a PM or by email. Sorry I'm just super paranoid because this bird is like my baby.

I you would like any more information on him feel free to ask questions here or in a PM.

I will include his PGwear ,leash and sleeping cage to whoever I adopt him out to. Although I can't say that he particularly likes to wear the PGwear or be in the cage. lol

He's very tame and loves people. I prefer he goes to someone who is looking for a house pigeon although he could probably adjust to living anywhere.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

How old are you? I work alot with young people and these mother/daughter fights are not uncommon. It is a good idea not to make important decisions while you are emotional or angry. Sometimes things do not look so dire after a few days...who knows...maybe you will decide to remain with your Mom and keep Russel...this sounds like an important enough decision that you should give it lots of thought if you have not done so already...but that's my maternal advice!!!


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm seventeen. We were actually thinking about me moving out for a while now,but it was pretty much the last straw. Now she's saying that even if I stay I have to get rid of Russel. I'm just worried now that she may open a window and let him out or something when I'm not home. Either way I lose so I think it's just best to find him a new safer home. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds like you've made a decision and I respect that you are trying to find a good home for the bird. I live too far away to help but sure hope you find someone local who meets the need. Good luck!


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

I would suggest posting in the pet section of your local craigslist. I've heard of many people having success with placing their pet pigeons that way. Plus, it's free, so it can't hurt. Just put "Adoption Fee applies" and that should weed out the weirdos.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

what an awful situation! poor kiddo, and poor russell , too! anything new happening? 

what if someone could just hold on to him for a while, til things cool down for you, so you don't have to lose him forever? 

apparently, the young boy is extremely intelligent - didja notice how he's looking thru the classifieds for a new home? 

let me know if i can help, i'm in cleveland, and i feel just awful for you.


----------



## KaylaElizabeth (Sep 6, 2008)

GOOD NEWS!
I posted an ad on Craigslist and I've gotten two really good replies. I decided on this nice lady who lives about an hour away. She has tons of birds and experience so it sounds like it would be a nice home. I'm going to tell her to visit this forum for tips.
:]


----------

